# Music to smoke too



## Tirehu (Jan 19, 2014)

What awesome good music to listen too? Mellow and chill, not mainstream


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 19, 2014)

Not Mainstream? Cool!



[video=youtube;iSifCF8k27A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSifCF8k27A[/video]


Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 19, 2014)

Only 1 Video Clip per Post? Didn't know that..

Pt2_

[video=youtube;G9s2XnRKlJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9s2XnRKlJs[/video]

And Next


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;0QAf5aE-YMw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QAf5aE-YMw[/video]

That's All for WOTW...but ain't most things Mainstream...once lots of peeps like anyway...Floyd, Seasick Steve, Bob Marley...

I got one "The Rocky Horror Picture Show" can't say that's Mainstream?

Peace


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 19, 2014)

lol.. This questions makes me laugh.


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 19, 2014)

No way this is Mainstream? And I think its Awesome!!

[video=youtube;pMRl55U0eDw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMRl55U0eDw[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 19, 2014)

Man I listen to all sorts..over the years mixing with different Folks(Tokers) you pick up different Vibes and Styles..I've spent Weeks, Months listening to The Doors, The Floyd, Tracy Chapman, Vangelis(Blade Runner), The Rocky Horror Picture Show(Film & Record) WOTW...Caro Emerald...one time as soon as I came through the door from work it was Skin up, Grab a Drink and stick the VHS(Showing My Age) of Pink Floyd's:The Wall..with Bob Geldof in the main role and directed by Alan Parker(The Commitments) though gets a bit depressing after a week or two of the Movie..LOL

Kinda on a Dutch Jazz Vibe with Caro Emerald, and a bit of Marley.....Weathers so bleak n Cloudy need Buzz Me up Tunes @ this time of the year.

Peace


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 19, 2014)

OH SHIT...............I found me a GOOD thread, here. Somme tunes ir beats to smoke to, huh?

OK............I'm in .on this one..........my first addition;

BLACK KEYS.........

[video=youtube;6yCIDkFI7ew]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yCIDkFI7ew[/video]

I'll be back in here...............oh yeah...........


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 19, 2014)

And...........for all you dudes.........LOLZ....jk

[video=youtube;Xgrl9S6HtK8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xgrl9S6HtK8[/video]


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 19, 2014)

One more...................Tull !!!!!!!!!

[video=youtube;VNCVi0CnOXY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNCVi0CnOXY[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 20, 2014)

This one is a Classic...well a Great Re-Make/Spoof...

[video=youtube;tMZGRjFabsg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMZGRjFabsg[/video]

Ain't heard in years...

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 20, 2014)

What would be your perfect Mix Tape(Mp3/Cd..Etc) for a Nornal sociable night, maybe having few folks round for Curry(Live on em in UK) few Beers and a Smoke...Would you have it set up in Sets..you know 1st set, 2nd set, 3rd set..so it goes from being lively to more mellow to I'm too stoned to move...or maybe end on a more Trippy feeling..like watching The Wizard of Oz - Dubbed over with the Dark Side of The Moon Album...One of My Favourites..

[video=youtube;rQGCJusCG7s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQGCJusCG7s&amp;feature=kp[/video]

Peace


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 20, 2014)

DO NOT WATCH IF YOU HAVE A SEIZURE DISORDER !!!!!!!!!!

[video=youtube;1RN6pT3zL44]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RN6pT3zL44[/video]


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 20, 2014)

From N I N ..........to polar opposite.......Cowboy Junkies............

[video=youtube;HHQmHvxRzqw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHQmHvxRzqw[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 21, 2014)

Chillin....

[video=youtube;NIuyDWzctgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIuyDWzctgY[/video]

mamma cass nicked my sandwich!!!


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 21, 2014)

And for those of you as Baked & Old as Me!

[video=youtube;EJ9oHLqO0Vc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJ9oHLqO0Vc[/video]

Can you believe 54 peeps DIDN'T LIKE this on YouTube???? Crazy!



Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 21, 2014)

The One Band I REALLY wish I had seen Live......

[video=youtube;_DODKTN3O2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DODKTN3O2s[/video]

Roger? Roger Who?


----------



## Big Trees (Jan 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;HJUGCCS6Tuw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJUGCCS6Tuw[/video]


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 21, 2014)

OK.........geez........I hope they don't ban me for this, but , I always wished, as a dancer most of my adult life, that I'de had the courage, to even once......do this.
Ballet was my passion, modern dance second, but every dancer always wants, just once, to pull one of these........I was always to timid, and never did......well, not in public, I should say...EXPLICIT CONTENT WARNING........no complete nudity, though..........so.........for the dudes.......ENJOY this one........good pold song here , too btw........

[video=youtube;aLsIiPdrDBk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLsIiPdrDBk[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 22, 2014)

tiny roach said:


> OK.........geez........I hope they don't ban me for this.........for the dudes.......ENJOY this one........good pold song here , too btw........


 Nah Don't think its Raunchy enough(No Real Nakedness) so doubt you would get a Ban(Seen worse Avatars) Pretty good Tune...

Oh a similar Note: Can't quite look at Pole Dancers in the Same way since my Sis started doing this & then made a Bloody BBC Documentary about Paying Your Way Through College..as a Pole Dancer...LOL

My Little Sis telling Daddy "Dad remember you said a Job is a Job" 

[video=youtube;qBs0h-qx7bQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBs0h-qx7bQ[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 22, 2014)

Back to the Tunes...No Polessss....

[video=youtube;PkaveikyikE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkaveikyikE[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hate waiting for the New Season to start....

[video=youtube;7m1YltmyrTI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7m1YltmyrTI[/video]

Wicked Tune & Video

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 23, 2014)

Had a Totally SHIT! Day....Fu*king Government & Dumb Ass Agencies!!!

[video=youtube;j3YrNSw5a2I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3YrNSw5a2I[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 23, 2014)

Need to Chill before I explode!! - Got Told I Smell like a Cannabis(Druggie) User and turned away! in front of loads of peeps..Hadn't even had a Splif, Bong, NOTHING! wasn't smelly in anyway shape or form, brushed my teeth, put on my deodorant, Clean shaven and fresh smart clothes! I am so fucking angry and never felt or been made to feel this Low by anyone...let alone some jumped up "spiel" - "buzzword" spouting Dumb Mother Fucker!!

Rant Over

[video=youtube;qLlntqJHcPM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLlntqJHcPM[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 23, 2014)

Fuck em!! (sorry about language) still VERY angry!!

Next Tune...

[video=youtube;ZHwVBirqD2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHwVBirqD2s[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 23, 2014)

Getting there now..few more Splifs...

[video=youtube;PZBQjTF_Hpk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZBQjTF_Hpk[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 23, 2014)

Getting back to My normal self.....

[video=youtube;BHRyMcH6WMM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHRyMcH6WMM[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 23, 2014)

Last one for a bit Folks...

[video=youtube;gmsrO8xpe-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmsrO8xpe-w[/video]

Peace


----------



## Ilovebush (Jan 23, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;8a5KYk6KGLs]http://youtu.be/8a5KYk6KGLs[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 23, 2014)

Bit more Chilled now & feeling Blue and Funky!!

[video=youtube;IoW_ZOfsrzA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoW_ZOfsrzA[/video]

Peace...

Earthlings..


----------



## Ilovebush (Jan 23, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;_-nQy4att44]http://youtu.be/_-nQy4att44[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 23, 2014)

Back in the Day....

[video=youtube;E7t8eoA_1jQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7t8eoA_1jQ[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 23, 2014)

Everybody needs this....

[video=youtube;NEUX-HYRtUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEUX-HYRtUA[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 23, 2014)

Couldn't resist..LOL

[video=youtube;B_VOYMcS1ck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_VOYMcS1ck[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 23, 2014)

On a more Serious note...

[video=youtube;cX8szNPgrEs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cX8szNPgrEs[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 23, 2014)

ahhh the Stress of the Day is drifting away.....

[video=youtube;lNcPV0XP618]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNcPV0XP618[/video]

Was checking the spelling of "ahhh" and found this...anyone else do this after?? Bet You do...



Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 23, 2014)

Leave them Kids alone...

[video=youtube;YR5ApYxkU-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YR5ApYxkU-U[/video]

Feeling all right now...


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 24, 2014)

Maybe one Day....

[video=youtube;7rZbvi6Tj6E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rZbvi6Tj6E[/video]

PEace


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 24, 2014)

It will happen....

[video=youtube;XmSdTa9kaiQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmSdTa9kaiQ[/video]

Peace

EDIT: Is it Me or does Young Bono look like a Serial Killer(When starring at the Camera) cuz he sure as Hell dances like Buffalo Bill


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 24, 2014)

Still hasn't happened....

[video=youtube;XLgYAHHkPFs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLgYAHHkPFs[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 24, 2014)

Maybe?...For some it will always be Heaven OR Hell...For others it will always be...

[video=youtube;Rbm6GXllBiw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rbm6GXllBiw[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 24, 2014)

Time for....

[video=youtube;4zLfCnGVeL4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zLfCnGVeL4[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 25, 2014)

Well its SAT25th 13:53 just sorted my Tunes out for Harvest Time...Going spend bit of Quality time with my Daughter then its time to Chop & Hang the Ladies(always a ting of sadness) LOL! 

This is what I will be listening to on my CANS(Headphones)

[video=youtube;it1RNMv2dxM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=it1RNMv2dxM[/video]

Peace


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 25, 2014)

[video=youtube;GGyCx9WgGV8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGyCx9WgGV8[/video]


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 25, 2014)

ok...........Hope I'm not aging myself here.........loved this whole concert.......Orbison, Springsteen, and soooo many more, if you look...........

[video=youtube;6PiodNW2Gyo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PiodNW2Gyo[/video]

To go with my am TEA...............:}


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 25, 2014)

cc2012.........loving your tunes...........

They don't like that u smell skunky, huh?

just say;

[video=youtube;jR_kkOQJJpg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jR_kkOQJJpg[/video]


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 25, 2014)

one more........LOLZ

[video=youtube;B_VOYMcS1ck]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_VOYMcS1ck[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 25, 2014)

Cheers tiny roach  made so many different Toker friends over the years, from all walks of life and all had different tastes in Music..kinda been a Long Tuneful Stoned Journey....

Love The Mac..

[video=youtube;umjYHLt56kg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umjYHLt56kg[/video]


Peace

EDIT: Just thinking about the Bands History, Drugs, Spending shit loads of money...the fallouts...Proper Rockers!!


----------



## Big Trees (Jan 25, 2014)

[video=youtube;g05ceo0gd0o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g05ceo0gd0o[/video]


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 25, 2014)

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uhKq9JvssB8[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 25, 2014)

greatbranch said:


> [video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uhKq9JvssB8[/video]


Cool Tune..Lovin tha Guy Burning One Down at the End


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 25, 2014)

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=19dP84Q4Qus[/video]


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 25, 2014)

greatbranch said:


> [video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=19dP84Q4Qus[/video]


Sorry, folks...the iPad working a little differently with inserting video


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 25, 2014)

This one beat Musical Youth and UB40 to the Post....Older & Cooler than the other two...they still good(and 1 is kinda cheesy) But Jimmy Rocks!!!

[video=youtube;VNXWMHu9An0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNXWMHu9An0[/video]

Peace

EDIT: My Partner never heard this before???!!!!


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 25, 2014)

greatbranch said:


> [video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=19dP84Q4Qus[/video]


[video=youtube;19dP84Q4Qus]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19dP84Q4Qus&amp;app=desktop[/video]
*
Awesome Tune greatbranch!!!!*

*junior murvin - police and thieves live 2004 on Jools Holland*


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 25, 2014)

cc2012 said:


> [video=youtube;19dP84Q4Qus]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19dP84Q4Qus&app=desktop[/video]
> *
> Awesome Tune greatbranch!!!!*
> 
> *junior murvin - police and thieves live 2004 on Jools Holland*


Why thank you, CC (Cee Cee is my plants name at the moment...lmao)! Musical Youth and UB40 are both great choices. UB40 got me through a very tough break up when I was young and turned me Rastafarian  - outside of Bob Marley, I hadn't really heard much before UB40


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 25, 2014)

cc2012 said:


> EDIT: My Partner never heard this before???!!!!


Your partner has heard it, but didn't know they heard it if they have seen Point Break. All of your songs are from movies. Intentional?


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 25, 2014)

Yes and No..seen a lot of Movies and some of the Tracks I had heard before some not...Loved Baggariddim...Been toking since 27yrs ago and about 99% of the Movies I've seen and Music I listened to I was Stoned/Baked...Everything from The Rocky Horror Picture Show to Up In Smoke, From The Mission to UB40 to Pink Floyd...met a lot of folks at parties & sessions...even performed with the Festival Fire Show at GlastonBury...Best Party/Place for being Stoned and meeting Peeps on the Planet...

Love getting and being stoned and always figured Friends/Music/Movies + Weed = Good times

Peace



Brings back memories...Good Ones!!

[video=youtube;aFbeIeuvI90]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFbeIeuvI90&amp;list=RDq4stAqG7rrE[/video]


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 25, 2014)

A good song, from a good movie..........

[video=youtube;7rMV-rWaU-c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rMV-rWaU-c[/video]


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 25, 2014)

I can't refuse it, mon!
[video=youtube;LRyqEqUgANs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRyqEqUgANs[/video]


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 25, 2014)

cc2012 said:


> Yes and No..seen a lot of Movies and some of the Tracks I had heard before some not...Loved Baggariddim...Been toking since 27yrs ago and about 99% of the Movies I've seen and Music I listened to I was Stoned/Baked...Everything from The Rocky Horror Picture Show to Up In Smoke, From The Mission to UB40 to Pink Floyd...met a lot of folks at parties & sessions...even performed with the Festival Fire Show at GlastonBury...Best Party/Place for being Stoned and meeting Peeps on the Planet...
> 
> Love getting and being stoned and always figured Friends/Music/Movies + Weed = Good times
> 
> Peace


I have been going for a little longer than that, but I started YOUNG. I'm a geezer.


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 25, 2014)

Last one for the Night for me, Gotta go n take care of 2 lovelies....WW x Skunk#1...Gotta love Herbies Freebies...

1st proper(not bagseed Harvest nearly complete_Post some Pics 2moz)

Yes it's from another Movie...

[video=youtube;olGai5Q-Je4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olGai5Q-Je4[/video]

Do Like a bit of Moby ~ As My Partner says "makes alright Music for a Skinny little white dude" 

Peace


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 25, 2014)

I use Bloombastic as a flowering nute - I find myself singing this all of the time...lmao

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6W5pq4bIzIw


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 25, 2014)

greatbranch said:


> I use Bloombastic as a flowering nute - I find myself singing this all of the time...lmao
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6W5pq4bIzIw



NIIIIICCCCEEEE!!!!

[video=youtube;6W5pq4bIzIw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6W5pq4bIzIw[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 25, 2014)

My Gal is My....

[video=youtube;XWJrPzAUzAs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWJrPzAUzAs[/video]

Peace



Why no Sexy Angel smilies....


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 26, 2014)

Me and My Ladies..Before We Danced in the Pale Moonlight...with some Very Sharp Scissors!!! 

   

Many Hours & Splifs later.....



But Fear Not My Ladies...this is not the End......

[video=youtube;AUO_5EALZoM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUO_5EALZoM[/video]

Peace


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 27, 2014)

Do the damned thing, dude!

[video=youtube;mYQHqLuWuig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYQHqLuWuig[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 27, 2014)

Bkaed...

[video=youtube;_GZlJGERbvE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GZlJGERbvE[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 27, 2014)

Happy Days...

K.C.45 Auto(Reg) x 5 (well x 10 but only keeping 5)
Kerala x Skunk(Reg) x 4 ~ Freebies
Royal Queen Power Flower(Fems) x 2 ~ Freebies

 

With the Clones I've taken and hopefully will get some Females outta the Regs..going to have a Nice selection of Strains to try and keep going + My 1st Autos..again hoping for some Females..can't Clone em? But might seed 1?....

[video=youtube;cOtvPzAV6_0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOtvPzAV6_0[/video]

Peace


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 27, 2014)

cc2012 said:


> Bkaed...


clearly!...lmao


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 27, 2014)

Always Baked! just sometimes my Fingers and Brain..lose connection for a moment...either that or I have a Keyboard Fit!

[video=youtube;3_PawcvFrMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_PawcvFrMQ[/video]

Found this Post on YouTube whilst looking for the Alternative Version of this Song...couldn't find a good enough Quality one though..



> *mily Vitori via Google+1 year ago*
> 
> I was looking up some *Bill Hicks* quotes and had forgotten this gem...
> 
> ...


*Bill Hicks ROCKED!!
*
Peace


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 27, 2014)

I am always baked too. Only way to roll. I find I am much easier going...I am doing a public service, REALLY...lol

Here is another public service announcement...for those who need instruction 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZHnGshksbg


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 27, 2014)

Like the dude says... "Hit that Shit!"  ~ I DIDN'T TYPE THIS,MY GAL DID! 

[video=youtube;9ZHnGshksbg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZHnGshksbg[/video]


Peace>I Did Type This<


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 27, 2014)

Ok, going back a little now.

*theguardian*

1968: The year that changed history

It was a year of seismic social and political change across the globe. From the burgeoning anti-Vietnam war and civil rights movements in the United States, protests and revolutions in Europe and the first comprehensive coverage of war and resultant famine in Africa. The world would never be the same again.

[video=youtube;pJV81mdj1ic]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJV81mdj1ic[/video]

Yes I know Dylan did it 1st, still prefer Jimi's...

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 27, 2014)

Probably one of the COOLEST Tracks EVER!! The Year was 1975 (I was 3  OMG! My Gal wasn't even born...Me is a Cradle Snatcher...LOL)

[video=youtube;k-ARuoSFflc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-ARuoSFflc[/video]

Also in 1975 ~

*Yahoo! Voices - Amy Faatz - Feb 20th, 2011*
Hip huggers, bell bottoms and leisure suits were the fashion trends in 1975. Mood rings adorned fingers that played with Rubik's cubes and Disco was the dance of choice. People snacked on PEZ candy for the first time, still used 8-track tapes, favored Pet Rocks as companions, and asked the Magic 8-ball about their future. The United States and the Soviets launched Apollo and Soyuz respectively on July 15th for a link-up in space; American astronauts and Russian cosmonauts shake hands. The Vietnam War ends April 30th as Communist forces take Saigon, evacuating remaining Americans, and South Vietnam surrenders unconditionally.

Margaret Thatcher is elected as the first woman to lead Britain's Conservative Party.

The Boomtown Rats and Iron Maiden were formed in 1975.

Peace


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 27, 2014)

I will see your Jimmy and raise you Janis (redone, of course )

[video=youtube;8EgDk-CXoAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EgDk-CXoAg[/video]


----------



## zander19 (Jan 28, 2014)

guys to much to much lol try some chillstep/dubstep works for me everytime


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm a straight roots nut, man! Classic dub works for me - King Tubby, Scientist, etc - I tend to not like much of it, but also don't like dance hall reggae either - with the exception of a couple of songs. Problem is, most people don't know any roots music other than Bob. Every now and then, I DO need a good thrashin' of sorts!

[video=youtube;p-qfzH0vnOs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-qfzH0vnOs[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 28, 2014)

Didn't expect that...LOL...Cool!

[video=youtube;FC3y9llDXuM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FC3y9llDXuM[/video]

I was gonna go with the BloodHound Gang...My (used to be) Teenage Dirt Bag wanted Wheatus....

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 28, 2014)

Da BloodHound Gang 

[video=youtube;xat1GVnl8-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xat1GVnl8-k[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 28, 2014)

chillin now.....

[video=youtube;OmfPD7dXBpw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmfPD7dXBpw[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 28, 2014)

Not the exact version I was looking for...had on cassette years ago..was Soundclash, Ladysaw?? well I can't remember but it was the Drifters sampled...and thrown into the mix..bit like Rocky Drum & Bass mix..This next one is the same as before but Not...just a couple of Guys Jamming...man wish I could do that...but can't sing for taffy!

[video=youtube;fz5S68qPC-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fz5S68qPC-k[/video]

Peace


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 28, 2014)

Don't tell anybody, but I was a DJ at a 50's 60's radio station. I dig the Motown. I will listen to ALMOST anything. Country and a lot of the main stream music irritates me. I am particular about my rap too. Gotta be able to bounce to it.

Hope the Feds ain't watchin' - (do you guys have the equivalent in the UK? her majesty's SS?)

[video=youtube;NttlPwNKd_M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NttlPwNKd_M[/video]


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 28, 2014)

I have a harvest coming up right behind yours, CC - kind of. You have more space than me. This little one is looking dank, though. I should have vegged her for another 10 days or so. I'm getting anxious!


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 29, 2014)

CC - I don't KNOW about your age, but you seem like you would know the original Bill Withers song...this is a REALLY good version.

[video=youtube;qjcYkFSylBk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjcYkFSylBk[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 29, 2014)

I arrived on this lovely little planet in the year 1972  back then it was a lot greener + more Hippies.

I may be Baked but can't find the "Like" on the last few Post?? Either RIU being weird or I've been smoking too much WW/Skunk#1 Popcorn Bud...dunno..mashed! even laughing(not out loud at my own Post while writing it??) partner ain't helping..keeps showing these Funny Pics she keeps finding... anyways waffling...heres a pic followed by a Tune...



SOOOooo Glad I am a Pot Head....

[video=youtube;kn-AB78kvvE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kn-AB78kvvE[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 29, 2014)

Willie on the Dangers of Marijuana....

Took ages to Resize and Crop this Image..was too long and thin when 1st uploaded? taken awhile, still trying to get to Grips with Gimp2.8...liking it, just SOOooo used to PhotoShop....







Peace



Frigging Weather IS pants!!


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 29, 2014)

cc2012 said:


> Willie on the Dangers of Marijuana....
> 
> Took ages to Resize and Crop this Image..was too long and thin when 1st uploaded? taken awhile, still trying to get to Grips with Gimp2.8...liking it, just SOOooo used to PhotoShop....
> 
> ...


The like button IS missing. We are about the same age, BTW - I am actually 2 years older than you. - And I LOVE my Photoshop. I am a recovering graphic designer. I get paid to be a data geek.

If you don't know about this, you will be busy for the next 45 minutes or so - unless you happen to hate it... 
[video=youtube;VJEZWsnIECo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJEZWsnIECo[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 29, 2014)

Man wheres the Damn like button when you need it! I'm missing PhotoShop, but I gotta fix my Partners other Lappy..been using Compaq Mini(With a missing I Key) for the last week or so...I do keep trying to keep up with Linux...but I'm just not getting on with the *New Gimp...just guess I'm used to everything being where and how I want it in PhotoShop...

Awesome Cover/Dub...still listening to It...

[video=youtube;5uNDhLRzPCQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uNDhLRzPCQ[/video]

Gotta Surf for some Info about Discrimination and Stigmatization & Equality?? not letting tha woman at Scencia(Gov) think they can talk n treat me like Shit!

Peace


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 29, 2014)

cc2012 said:


> Awesome Cover/Dub...still listening to It...


They do good stuff - there is this one as well to help bring you down to earth after dealing with "customer service". I know I am probably asking for it, but I don't even like the Beatles, and I like this...
[video=youtube;c0r511_QZJc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0r511_QZJc[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 29, 2014)

Cheers greatbranch, both of them Albums are Great and both chilled Me....listening to the EASY STAR'S....and tasting some 5 day Dried? 00 Choco Skunk...I think its very Niiiceee...just waiting on My Gals opinion...waiting...waiting...chillin...waiting....chillin...

Yup Stoned, Click on Forum and killed Track...Doh!

no sweat, just startin it agin...


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 29, 2014)

Baked! looking on YouTube at all sorts of Tunes...even the Intro for RAINBOW 

Henry Mancini

[video=youtube;HhHwnrlZRus]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhHwnrlZRus[/video]

Peace

*EDIT: Cool Intro...but still prefer the Peter Sellers' Films over the Modern Remakes...and The Cartoons kicked both their asses!!


*


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 30, 2014)

Still baked!! trimmed another 00 Choco Skunk...ahhh this Harvest(ing) Period been best yet...feel like Homer Simpson in a Doughnut Shop...and the more I sample? the More I wanna Eat ~ Hmm Donuts....

Spaced!!

[video=youtube;fwSNMibfaRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwSNMibfaRg[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well it's ALL quiet on the Western front tonight...N Bloody Cold2! Earlier I changed My partners Avatar to this...


*** Hippy Hayley ***

While I was out she changed her Avatar to this....


* Heil Hayley *

I wonder if she is trying to tell me something....

Back to some Tunes....

[video=youtube;VEJ8lpCQbyw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEJ8lpCQbyw[/video]

War & Peace OR Peace & War...can't we all just....get a Bong


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 30, 2014)

cc2012 said:


> Well it's ALL quiet on the Western front tonight...N Bloody Cold2! Earlier I changed My partners Avatar to this...
> 
> View attachment 2979502
> *** Hippy Hayley ***
> ...


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 30, 2014)

sorry bout that - pulled part the quote tag out when removing the other video.


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 30, 2014)

and evidently, I'm f-d up. what the hell did i just type?


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 30, 2014)

Not just me then....

With Me its a Lack of Good peeps to chill and smoke with round these ways...Gonna sound SOOooo stereo typical next but...we got lots of pissed up teenagers n Old Smack Rats(Don't know how they do it ~ I mean keep taking that Shit n keep Living!! Fu*ked Up) + a few of the peeps I used to chill with just got in with the "Wrong" Crowd...

Would be on my 360 or Ps3 but my Grow eats nearly all my leccy LOL...so its Notebook n Ta-Internet n Tunes...can't be arsed with Eastenders, Corra n Emmerdale...watching IT not living it...and sorry peeps but don't get me started on Hollyoaks n that Sh*t TOWIE!

Peace

[video=youtube;z5rRZdiu1UE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5rRZdiu1UE[/video]

Peace


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 30, 2014)

cc2012 said:


> Would be on my 360 or Ps3 but my Grow eats nearly all my leccy LOL...


I have an XBox One that I got for Christmas, and I haven't played it very much...lol


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 30, 2014)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOlllllld!

[video=youtube;O4o8TeqKhgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4o8TeqKhgY[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 31, 2014)

greatbranch said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOlllllld!
> 
> [video=youtube;O4o8TeqKhgY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4o8TeqKhgY[/video]


*OOOOLLLLDDDD But COOOOOLLLLL!!!!*

Be a while before I can get the xBox1...Did want one on Launch day...but Sh*t happens...will wait for Price drop...besides I'm still enjoying the 360...Ps3 ain't impressed me much yet(Fitted a 120g Hdd out of a Laptop, but think its faulty~or one them the Ps3 don't like) wll Buy a 250g Sony Hdd and fit..if keeps Blue screening Sony can have it back!!

But My 360 I love..got huge games collection(Mostly off FleaBay, When others have complete like within a week?) most £40 games I've got for between £5-10(Yes I'm Tight) @ the moment when I play it, I'm on BioShock: Infinite...one of the most Beautiful games I've seen for a While...when I first loaded up must of spent 10mins just looking at the Stained Glass & Reflections on the Water...Baked!!

Need to get the last 2 Forza games that came out for the 360...I still play Forza 1 on my modded xBox....

Nice Tune...still remember the words....all these years later....

Peace


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 31, 2014)

Put that "one drop" in Kings of Leon!!!!
[video=youtube;-GsWAjSGU38]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GsWAjSGU38[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 31, 2014)

Bloody English Weather!!!

[video=youtube;xKtqNQJuDuw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKtqNQJuDuw[/video]

Peace


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 31, 2014)

no rain here - got to do the season's first "snow bong", though


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 31, 2014)

Watched these Guys at Glastonbury...1st time My Partner had come with me, and the 1st time I wasn't part of the Show(in a little way) so was kinda like going again for the 1st time... missed it SOOOooo much last couple of Years...best place for toking,tunes & meeting folks...

[video=youtube;yQ1pbIbPkPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQ1pbIbPkPw[/video]

Watched 2 Great Acts one after another then chilled for a bit, got a bite to eat,drink and then straight on to the Stereo MCs

Peace

Edit: by time we get to go again...will be taking 2 kids and will again feel like a Totally New Experience


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 31, 2014)

Baked! can't remember my Fave Tune by Queens of the Stone age...might come back to me...gonna skip it for now and move on to the Band/Act we finished the night with..well Kinda..bit of a Blur(No not the Band) Time itself...

[video=youtube;9v7KcfFOty4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9v7KcfFOty4[/video]

Peace


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 31, 2014)

cc2012 said:


> Baked! can't remember my Fave Tune by Queens of the Stone age...might come back to me...gonna skip it for now and move on to the Band/Act we finished the night with..well Kinda..bit of a Blur(No not the Band) Time itself...
> 
> Peace


A little thing called "Death of a Brain Cell"...lol. Don't let this one take you by surprise. I dare you not to get caught up banging your head and singing along, though 
[video=youtube;K3_zGMqk6fQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3_zGMqk6fQ[/video]


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 31, 2014)

[video=youtube;Gp-PKmbcF7c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gp-PKmbcF7c[/video]


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 31, 2014)

I shouldn't drink 
[video=youtube;TOxTO0Svhcw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOxTO0Svhcw&list=PLAE17BB36E6FD9E4F[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 31, 2014)

Its Friday Nite peeps, hope you P.A.R.T.Y.I.N.G.....

[video=youtube;6dS5gtfsKQY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dS5gtfsKQY[/video]

Puts a Smile on my face every time I see this bit..wicked movie 2...just makes me wanna go out

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 31, 2014)

Man I've been in some kinda time-warp? Didn't even know this Guy was doing Bird....

[video=youtube;ozGk0sW_YOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozGk0sW_YOo[/video]

All Videos for this 1 are crap...

Peace


----------



## greatbranch (Jan 31, 2014)

cc2012 said:


> Its Friday Nite peeps, hope you P.A.R.T.Y.I.N.G.....
> 
> Puts a Smile on my face every time I see this bit..wicked movie 2...just makes me wanna go out
> 
> Peace


I have never seen this. Nice little cultural exchange we've got going on here. I don't want to get side tracked into video clips, but what the heck? This is Brad Pitt's FINEST role!
[video=youtube;mKQvYnWT3fQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKQvYnWT3fQ[/video]


----------



## scarelet (Jan 31, 2014)

mendo dope..


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 1, 2014)

OMG!!!

[video=youtube;fdlF7WwJvgU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdlF7WwJvgU[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 1, 2014)

Mans getting Busted left,right & center.... Got me thinking about this Tune...and my Failed relationship of 15yrs..happened about 9yrs ago now,,,different shit...but well Past is Past...

[video=youtube;14PgWitIbSk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14PgWitIbSk[/video]

Peace



EDIT: I did spend a little time at Her Majesty's Pleasure...many, many Moons ago...Tha Food is not so great or the Welcome Party...


----------



## greatbranch (Feb 1, 2014)

^^^^^^^^that Mendo Dope is pretty tight^^^^^^ might have to check out more

for my homeboy, Jay - (he has passed away...the band continued on, but just isn't the same.)
[video=youtube;cF402IPeOD8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cF402IPeOD8[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 1, 2014)

Was thinking(just for a brief moment..it happens) anyways was Thinking about Death..lost My Uncle last year(which sucked Big time) he introduced me to Weed/Dope when I left home..when I was still a Teen...anyway back to today...was thinking(no not again) the same thoughts as mentioned..well at least when I get to the point....Final Destination 3 and the Don't use Sun Beds Scene!!! Cool scene...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaz73KCiKaM


but WICKED TUNE!! RHCP

[video=youtube;N1cbsLKXasQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1cbsLKXasQ[/video]

Peace


----------



## greatbranch (Feb 1, 2014)

^^^^^^^Flea is one of my favorite bass players of all time!!!!^^^^^^^^^


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 1, 2014)

Three tomatoes are walkin' down the street.
Papa Tomato, Mama Tomato and Baby Tomato.
Baby Tomato starts lagging behind, and Papa Tomato gets really angry.
Goes back and squishes him and says: "Ketchup."
Ketchup.

[video=youtube;Ik-RsDGPI5Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ik-RsDGPI5Y[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 1, 2014)

Shit...I've been living in a Bubble OR smoking too much weed(If that's possible??) Didn't know Dennis Farina had even passed on....

R.I.P - Dennis Farina - February 29, 1944 &#8211; July 22, 2013



[video=youtube;WhBM9xxkiFA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhBM9xxkiFA[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 1, 2014)

Forgot how Dark/Poignant this Video is...

[video=youtube;NRtvqT_wMeY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRtvqT_wMeY[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 1, 2014)

A bit more up beat...

[video=youtube;sL9iuAd93B8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sL9iuAd93B8[/video]

Peace


----------



## greatbranch (Feb 3, 2014)

Don't know who remembers the original by Twisted Sister, but this is a decent cover
[video=youtube;WIAvMiUcCgw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIAvMiUcCgw[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 3, 2014)

OMG Twisted Sister!!! I was like 15? 

Remember one Album cover??? think it had Dustbin/Trash Can on cover...Gate Fold...not sure...was like forever ago.......................................

Peace


----------



## greatbranch (Feb 3, 2014)

I think you are remembering part of the cover - Dee Snyder in full make up with a huge meaty bone NEXT to a trash can, I think.


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 3, 2014)

What a Boring Monday evening....

[video=youtube;BF9TjbdJyUE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BF9TjbdJyUE[/video]

Peace


----------



## greatbranch (Feb 4, 2014)

and my 420 plan!!!!
[video=youtube;riU2rCwea1E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riU2rCwea1E[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 4, 2014)

My Plan IS to get wasted and think of a Plan....

[video=youtube;YFJdUJg4wOk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFJdUJg4wOk[/video]

Peace

Ahh Tuesday...so much better than Mondays...just don't like Mondays...


----------



## TheSnake (Feb 4, 2014)

tiny roach said:


> And...........for all you dudes.........LOLZ....jk
> 
> [video=youtube;Xgrl9S6HtK8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xgrl9S6HtK8[/video]


lmao listening to exact song at time i scroll past to post "metallica" .


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 4, 2014)

Ladies and Gentlemen....Mr Leroy Gibbons.

[video=youtube;cfWWOz05s2U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfWWOz05s2U[/video]

Something Different coming up...

Man has this Site got Radio, Podcast, Shoutcast...IDK whatever you call it...

Peace


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;31t_dP_G8bw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31t_dP_G8bw[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 4, 2014)

LOL, having a Sound Clash? me on the NoteBook & Heil Hayley on the Kindle...(Oops stand corrected) Kindle Fire HD....?

[video=youtube;BL_nrQxU-wE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BL_nrQxU-wE[/video]

And Next is.....


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;R8R3MZ_0PYU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8R3MZ_0PYU[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;rjT86g9gTKk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjT86g9gTKk[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 4, 2014)

And now for something completely different...

[video=youtube;_6_a1woHD98]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6_a1woHD98[/video]

and a shout out to ~



Tirehu said:


> What awesome good music to listen too? Mellow and chill, not mainstream


The Guy that started this Thread....

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm Baked..but I'm sure I just started another Thread/Post..but thought I had just posted on this one same as always???

And Next...

[video=youtube;mGgMZpGYiy8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGgMZpGYiy8&amp;feature=kp[/video]

Peace


----------



## greatbranch (Feb 4, 2014)

alpha & omega said:


> [video=youtube;r8r3mz_0pyu]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8r3mz_0pyu[/video]


slapppin' deeeee baaaaassssssss!!!!!


----------



## greatbranch (Feb 5, 2014)

If you're a gamer and played Grand Theft Auto, you will recognize some of these from KJAH Radio 
[video=youtube;9QG8GwqhBO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QG8GwqhBO8[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;C8j-eE1NXnY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8j-eE1NXnY[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;wOW4-oWnDPw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOW4-oWnDPw[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;P6a4GVt_T8g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6a4GVt_T8g[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;C3Iam7JELDM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3Iam7JELDM[/video]


----------



## greatbranch (Feb 5, 2014)

Alpha & Omega said:


> [video=youtube;C3Iam7JELDM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3Iam7JELDM[/video]


Nice - dig the stomp box and the crusty guitar.


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;QMy3AbpkYvw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMy3AbpkYvw[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 5, 2014)

Some proper 'Get Stoned Get Horizontal' Culture.... [video=youtube;-rh8gMvzPw0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rh8gMvzPw0[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 5, 2014)

*But, enough of that, got things to do....last one.... Thanks all for letting me share these. Peace Out. ------------------>*[video=youtube;hoEle04qu_U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoEle04qu_U[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 5, 2014)

Great little playlist going on here...make a good Album for Tokers...



And now the Tune(which her indoors reckons she suggested last week?) I Don't remember that....

[video=youtube;IwWUOmk7wO0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwWUOmk7wO0[/video]

Peace


----------



## greatbranch (Feb 5, 2014)

If we're staying in this feel....this is my all time favorite song!

[video=youtube;FN3jI6lFmFQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FN3jI6lFmFQ[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't think I could Name a Favourite..maybe a top10 from different Genres but even that might be Hard...Got me thinking about that Desert Island Discs...

[video=youtube;4dEA81-SYtA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dEA81-SYtA[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 5, 2014)

Think they still do it...though by look of the Site..not been updated in a while...well the Top100 that is..included the first 25 off the List below...

*In May 2011, we asked which eight discs you would you take with you if you were going to be cast away alone on the mythical desert island. Here are some of your choices.*

*Listen to the special programme with Kirsty Young, and send us your reactions.*

*Your Top 100 Tracks

*1 Ralph Vaughan Williams - The Lark Ascending
2 Sir Edward Elgar - Enigma Variations
3 Ludwig van Beethoven - Symphony No 9 in D minor 'Choral'
*4 Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody*
*5 Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb*
6 Sir Edward Elgar - Cello Concerto in E minor
7 George Frideric Handel - Messiah
8 Gustav Holst - The Planets
9 Ralph Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
10 Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Requiem in D minor
*11 Led Zeppelin - Stairway To Heaven*
12 Johann Pachelbel - Canon in D major
*13 Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here*
*14 The Beatles - Hey Jude*
15 Gustav Mahler - Symphony No 5 in C sharp minor
16 Sir Hubert Parry - Jerusalem
*17 The Kinks - Waterloo Sunset*
18 Sergei Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No 2 in C minor
*19 The Rolling Stones - Gimme Shelter*
*20 Simon & Garfunkel - Bridge Over Troubled Water*
21 Gabriel Fauré - Requiem
22 Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Clarinet Concerto in A major
*23 The Beach Boys - God Only Knows*
24 Samuel Barber - Adagio for Strings
*25 Bob Dylan - Like A Rolling Stone

Link(If you want to check out the whole List + Top100 Artists List)*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/features/desert-island-discs/about/your-desert-island-discs

And Now a Track....

[video=youtube;ny7vW6dgnUY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ny7vW6dgnUY&amp;feature=kp[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 5, 2014)

And the Show goes on.....

[video=youtube;YgPvRSAdK6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgPvRSAdK6o[/video]

Peace


----------



## greatbranch (Feb 5, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^kicks ass!!!!!!!!^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## greatbranch (Feb 5, 2014)

a little late night Sugar

[video=youtube;CSlyUjEw4EA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSlyUjEw4EA[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Feb 6, 2014)

Styx Equinox is great.
Old rock but still cool.

Wish I could find the whole lp in one place.

This might auto play the whole thing?

[video=youtube;9uFQQOiMr8M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uFQQOiMr8M&amp;list=PL9421DD70FF5A6353&amp;index= 1[/video]


----------



## greatbranch (Feb 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;IbSugn0dB4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbSugn0dB4c[/video]


----------



## greatbranch (Feb 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;wEKkJHSO8A0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEKkJHSO8A0[/video]

OK - Got that out of my system...


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;Ghil469LHFE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ghil469LHFE[/video]


----------



## greatbranch (Feb 6, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Styx Equinox is great.
> Old rock but still cool.
> 
> Wish I could find the whole lp in one place.
> ...


Without the old, there wouldn't be new...


----------



## greatbranch (Feb 6, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> [video=youtube;Ghil469LHFE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ghil469LHFE[/video]


Whoa - trails...did you see that?


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 6, 2014)

Well 6 more babies potted-on..been chilling...back to the Garden shortly...First a bit of...

[video=youtube;etviGf1uWlg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etviGf1uWlg&amp;feature=kp[/video]

Peace

EDIT: And Lady Miss Kier...went on to be a...SPY??

 

Groovy!!


----------



## greatbranch (Feb 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;2H0-0Py-v3k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2H0-0Py-v3k[/video]


----------



## greatbranch (Feb 7, 2014)

cc2012 said:


> Well 6 more babies potted-on..been chilling...back to the Garden shortly...First a bit of...
> 
> [video=youtube;etviGf1uWlg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etviGf1uWlg&feature=kp[/video]
> 
> ...


Great tune...video "not available in my country" - like MANY good things...


----------



## greatbranch (Feb 7, 2014)

Happy birthday, Robert Nesta Marley!!!!
[video=youtube;7z77qnskcV0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7z77qnskcV0[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Well just 2 more WWxSkunk#1 to pot on~ran out of pots....got clean the GR and reset the Timer and start all over again with 00 Choco Skunk, Delicious Cotton Candy and some more Bomb Cherry Bomb...oh and me Autos...so much too do...don't know how I'm gonna fit it all in and a bout of CouchLock...

Oh with the Show...this is only a Short Clip...can still remember going to the Cinema to watch...

[video=youtube;BVrWDPi12zE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVrWDPi12zE[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Ooh to be a Kid again!!

[video=youtube;4isr_qLMmXA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4isr_qLMmXA[/video]

Looks dated and a little Cheesy now but was well COOOOOL back in the day...mind you I also thought Wonder Woman and Hulk the Tv Series was COOOOL?

Peace

Even liked the Hulk Theme Tune...LOL!


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 7, 2014)

More Cheesy tunes & Images from when I was a Kid....LOOOOoooong Time ago...bit like the Credits in the opening scene on STARWARS....

[video=youtube;G1dlaikCaa4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1dlaikCaa4[/video]

*MONKEY!!!*


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Man Didn't realize had been Bobs BD...would've been 69!

[video=youtube;AM8M-HHSbp0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AM8M-HHSbp0[/video]

At least his Music will always Live On...

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 7, 2014)

And I was in the Crowd!



[video=youtube;7sc-AJd7mxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sc-AJd7mxw[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 8, 2014)

Roll on The Summer(If We get one) LOL...I know its a lot worse in other places...But its Dark(Been Dark All day) Wet & Bloody Windy!!
Don't mind Cold, Wet, Windy weather...just as long as I've got some nice Comfort Food..LOL

OR some...

[video=youtube;enxlU_MQPNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enxlU_MQPNU[/video]

Peace

Hmm might make a nice HOT Kebab later....

EDIT: This version with Astro is the best....


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 8, 2014)

God I love this Movie...could watch again, and again..this is one of the Best Bits though...

[video=youtube;9o94CFOQYjk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9o94CFOQYjk[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 9, 2014)

Well I'm Fu*@ed!! must be well out of shape?? just finished doing Window Box with Vent In-let(Fresh Air) and pretty happy with it...

Well what to play to chill me out.....

[video=youtube;Rk_sAHh9s08]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rk_sAHh9s08[/video]

Ahhhh That's better.....

[email protected] Hate D.I.Y.!!!

*THE WINDOW BOX PICS

* 
and the nearly! finished Job>


Got about 9 Pics will Post in Journal


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 9, 2014)

Yeah I know, most peeps will like the Original Female Vocalist(Maggie Reilly) more...

[video=youtube;huRvdtTh2bA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huRvdtTh2bA[/video]

Peace

Edit: My partner just been looking the Singer in this Version up..and we think its "PEPSI" from "PEPSI & SHIRLIE" OMG! it is!!


----------



## greatbranch (Feb 10, 2014)

cc2012 said:


> Well I'm Fu*@ed!! must be well out of shape?? just finished doing Window Box with Vent In-let(Fresh Air) and pretty happy with it...


Window box looks sweet, CC! Good morning!
[video=youtube;VOaQAMC17GQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOaQAMC17GQ[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 10, 2014)

Morning(Evening Here) greatbranch, Cheers been trying to get so many things done...So GR setup is the best it can be(At Present) for the Clones...As soon as I can get the Clones in the Main GR, Take Cuttings, Top(F.I.M.) Didn't do this with the first ones, but want to see which ones like and bush out a bit more...Plus don't wanna let these ones get SOOOooo Tall before 12/12! 

Just kinda stumbled over this one...even got the missus Singing(Which Don't Happen Very Often!!!) 

[video=youtube;4xA9pfaGGXg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xA9pfaGGXg[/video]

Used to play here 1st Album Over and Over....

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 10, 2014)

This one is for my Uncle...you are missed dude,everyday!!

[video=youtube;8vCumnMX1HU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vCumnMX1HU[/video]

Peace


----------



## greatbranch (Feb 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;4d1i35T5yAk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4d1i35T5yAk[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 11, 2014)

Starting to like this WWxSkunk, but make me SOOOooo Lazy!! Coach Lock is Bad with this 1!!

[video=youtube;1-ORJddr0QY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-ORJddr0QY[/video]

God I wish it was Sunny n Hot @the Mo..

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 11, 2014)

Winter/Autumn SUCKS!!!

[video=youtube;rnCFSKv49a4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnCFSKv49a4&amp;feature=kp[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 11, 2014)

I think I might Sit in main GR when I switch the 600w back on tonight(with some shades)...thinking maybe I need more Lumens....



[video=youtube;hAkOQQYFX4Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAkOQQYFX4Y[/video]

I was def born in the wrong country/climate


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 11, 2014)

Going to do some Gardening...will leave you peeps with the One the Only....Gabrielle

[video=youtube;VsWgUXs5TSw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsWgUXs5TSw&amp;feature=kp[/video]

Peace

Edit: Like the DnB & Garage versions too...


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 11, 2014)

Well GR3 back online...having a Chill with Partner then going back to move Plants around and think/do some topping...what's happening with RIU?? Still NO likes...and seems to be getting Quieter round these ways....I'ts getting Like a...

[video=youtube;1WhhSBgd3KI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WhhSBgd3KI[/video]

Peace


----------



## greatbranch (Feb 12, 2014)

cc2012 said:


> Well GR3 back online...having a Chill with Partner then going back to move Plants around and think/do some topping...what's happening with RIU?? Still NO likes...and seems to be getting Quieter round these ways....I'ts getting Like a...


RIU was down almost all day Sunday, and then was spotty Monday. The "like" button is supposed to be back. Did what you did, but made my own


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Yeah I had a few problems with it on those days too...been kinda busy as well though...

   

Still not finish setting up and at least 6-9 of these ladies, the smaller ones will be going back into GR2 under the 250w hps.
Really need to get my Propagator(Big Job n Heated) + some fresh Rockwool Cubes..by the End of the week,or at least the beginning of next week..Don't want to make same mistakes and let these Ladies get too tall before flip to 12/12 but gotta keep the strains going..of the selection of Bomb Cherry Bomb, 00 Choco Skunk & Delicious Cotton Candy..going to watch which Clones look the best..and make a Note of this(Height, Branching..and so on) then when I take the Clones from these each will be labeled as before but with the added Info of how good the Mother Plant was...Flower the Mothers...Rec yield then start over again with the new Clones, and Clone from them again Rec Data..this way(Waffle,WAffle) I should be able to Identify the Strongest from the weakest and then stop Cloning the Weak ones..and keep the strong ones as Mothers..maybe just 1 or 2 of each..

Peace..

Good to see you back buddy...

[video=youtube;0jsw_r0hILQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jsw_r0hILQ[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 12, 2014)

Yeah!! The Sun has come out..I knew it would if I played the Tune.


----------



## greatbranch (Feb 12, 2014)

Awww....look at the babies!!!! 
[video=youtube;y4JKOOGV35E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4JKOOGV35E[/video]


----------



## hypnoswan (Feb 12, 2014)

Groundation, Portico Quartet, Midnite

never fail


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 13, 2014)

Lags, crashes, captcha...bloody Sky?? Man you need to smoke just to cope with T'internet.....

[video=youtube;zJN3r6Y4GBY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJN3r6Y4GBY[/video]

Peace

Wonder how many members RIU got now and how many it had before the "Likes" went down...sure is quiet on the Homefront...


----------



## eliminare (Feb 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;YjxFOoxwn1c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjxFOoxwn1c[/video]


----------



## eliminare (Feb 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;WpIAc9by5iU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpIAc9by5iU[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 13, 2014)

Max Romeo...ain't heard/listened to for ages...maybe 18yrs...knew a London Girl(Mandy) who was well into Reggae, Lovers Rock and Soundclash...man brings back some memories...hm..MixTapes...

[video=youtube;slFy3Qkd_nw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slFy3Qkd_nw&amp;feature=kp[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 13, 2014)

Anyone remember this Cat!

[video=youtube;Hd5bc7v0ibo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hd5bc7v0ibo[/video]

Peace

EDIT: Sorry its a Shit Quality Vid..but couldn't find any other better ones...but man Cheshire Cat was "BAD"....


----------



## greatbranch (Feb 14, 2014)

cc2012 said:


> Anyone remember this Cat!
> Peace
> 
> EDIT: Sorry its a Shit Quality Vid..but couldn't find any other better ones...but man Cheshire Cat was "BAD"....


The "cats" were in back then - there was a _Cat for every day of the week...lol.
[video=youtube;-u5m_LfiXzM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-u5m_LfiXzM[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 14, 2014)

Gotta be Tunes with or without Love today...how many cool, cheesy or just plain weird Tracks along the lines of Love OR Love Lost do you know peeps...I'm going to start poppy then I'm gonna get Dark on your ass....

[video=youtube;r26krlXFmOI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r26krlXFmOI[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 14, 2014)

OHHH I Just "Love" this Track....Original was good but Marilyn baby you Kill it!!!

[video=youtube;_-0MXklxHlQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-0MXklxHlQ&amp;feature=kp[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 14, 2014)

Cheese, Rock, Meatloaf and Cher!!

[video=youtube;G30ZxiRFovc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G30ZxiRFovc[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 14, 2014)

Stalker in OR outside the House!!! (Or over the road behind some bushes?)

[video=youtube;OMOGaugKpzs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMOGaugKpzs[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 14, 2014)

The B52's ~

[video=youtube;leohcvmf8kM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leohcvmf8kM&amp;feature=kp[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 14, 2014)

OOOOOOOoooooo

[video=youtube;byEGjLU2egA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byEGjLU2egA[/video]

Come on peeps Wake Fu~* up its Valentines Day!!


----------



## greatbranch (Feb 14, 2014)

cc2012 said:


> OOOOOOOoooooo
> 
> Come on peeps Wake Fu~* up its Valentines Day!!


Sorry, CC - Workin'. Gotta make the dough somehow...lol. Been picking my brain on one to add here though...got the perfect one.

[video=youtube;E0LAs7X5ybE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0LAs7X5ybE[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 14, 2014)

Ain't heard that one for time.....*J. Geils Band - Love Stinks
*
Awesome Track...Hmm what to put next....Got it...

[video=youtube;ETbifzGUuCo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETbifzGUuCo[/video]

Peace

 back to entertaining the little one...


----------



## greatbranch (Feb 14, 2014)

It's Friday, I'm on Drugs! - 

[video=youtube;wa2nLEhUcZ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wa2nLEhUcZ0[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm back but only for a sec...

[video=youtube;iAP9AF6DCu4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAP9AF6DCu4[/video]

Peace


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;sFacWGBJ_cs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFacWGBJ_cs[/video]

Ahhh.... SHADDAP A YO FACE.


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 14, 2014)

Even Monsters need Love...Beefbisquit 

[video=youtube;wPMa5yc4Nk0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPMa5yc4Nk0[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 14, 2014)

c'mon peeps spread it around....It's VD day...NOOoo NOT that VD..

[video=youtube;WpYeekQkAdc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpYeekQkAdc&amp;feature=kp[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 14, 2014)

And for ALL you peeps not feeling it..

[video=youtube;j_LKYyXFFrU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_LKYyXFFrU[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 14, 2014)

Love & Hate such strange emotions...?

[video=youtube;QES-eQ4lR5U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QES-eQ4lR5U&amp;feature=kp[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 14, 2014)

One of the "Tunes!!" I was MAD! on at the time,played it in the car, the house and on my MD Walkman when out walking...God I played it to death along with most of Maroon 5 Album of that period... 

[video=youtube;pfhTpZXMVBg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfhTpZXMVBg&amp;feature=kp[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 15, 2014)

First time I've heard this Tune, just posted Video because its got some Pics of Strawberry Blue 

[video=youtube;H-9r4uslw8A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-9r4uslw8A#t=178[/video]

First Order came today...Quick Time!! Gonna order a 10 pkt of 'Nirvana-Bubblicious' from Herbies and then I've got me 2 x Strawberry Blue & 4 x Hawaiian Skunk Haze

Happy Days!!


----------



## greatbranch (Feb 15, 2014)

cc2012 said:


> And for ALL you peeps not feeling it..
> 
> [video=youtube;j_LKYyXFFrU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_LKYyXFFrU[/video]
> 
> Peace


One of my favorites!!!!!


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 16, 2014)

Bored, Bored, BORED!!! Man wish I had the $$$ just to get on with finishing up all the little things I need to do for GR.

Think I need a Break! from Reality LOL!

Breakfast Club

[video=youtube;CdqoNKCCt7A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdqoNKCCt7A[/video]

Back to being....BORED!!


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 16, 2014)

Going,going,gone......

[video=youtube;SIEsmGzo2UE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIEsmGzo2UE[/video]

Peace Out...


----------



## greatbranch (Feb 18, 2014)

[video=youtube;JEy3svSvouo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEy3svSvouo[/video]


----------



## greatbranch (Feb 19, 2014)

CC - where ya been? I'm supposed to be the one who occasionally breezes in and out 

You working on construction or has "couch lock" taken on a whole new meaning?...lol

Hope all is well!
[video=youtube;mxudkhlBHmY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxudkhlBHmY[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 21, 2014)

Back for a Mo, but then I gotta go...

[video=youtube;uZO69LpaSzw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZO69LpaSzw[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 21, 2014)

Feeling Introspective at the mo....

[video=vimeo;6453967]http://vimeo.com/6453967[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi Guys Its Monday and the Sun is shinning in the UK(Well Where I am it is) 6" Flange??(Duct Wall Plate) came this morning...so I can finally get the BIG Carbon Fitler/Fan combo setup up and running...should be wicked...because I've already noticed an improvement in Humidity & Temps with just adding the 6" Exhaust Hole...IF when I'm finished the Temps/Hum stay at the levels I dial in..I will be well happy and one step closer to my Goals...

Peace

What to play...Tis Sunny...???

[video=youtube;fNLhxKpfCnA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNLhxKpfCnA[/video]

On a different Note(LOL) laughing at my own Pun???

*This season Susie Wolff will expand her programme as Williams' development driver to include two FP1 sessions.*


Wolff, who joined Williams in 2012, will continue with the team this season as she assists in the development of the FW36.


And although her role will be similar to last season's there is one major difference in that she will become the first female driver to compete in a grand prix session in over two decades. The 31-year-old will contest two Friday first practices.


"I'm grateful for the support and belief Williams continue to show in me and 2014 promises to be a very important milestone in my career," she said.



Can't wait to see her in Action................. and before anyone says owt ~ In the Car you pervs! LOL


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 24, 2014)

Feeling in the Pink today....

[video=youtube;txioN25pvdM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txioN25pvdM[/video]


----------



## greatbranch (Feb 24, 2014)

I am back to the grind today - gotta make that _____. The exhaust fan will help a lot. Moving air is GOOD air!
[video=youtube;i_aYli_1iqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_aYli_1iqs[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 24, 2014)

Great Tune greatbranch, esp the last couple of mins..

Yeah better Air flow is one of my missions for my Ladies...

[video=youtube;PdLIerfXuZ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdLIerfXuZ4[/video]

Saw these Guys live, pissing it down and Stoned!! with my 13yr old Son...way back in ohhhh I forget 2004/2005?? and he was like I ain't standing here in the rain listening to these old farts(was before they started playing) then as soon as My Generation kicked in his Face changed....He was already a Quadrophenia fan...and had seen CSI on the Tv...he enjoyed the whole show...and it was a pretty good show...The Who didn't skip a beat or let the crappy English weather spoil the Show.

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 24, 2014)

Yep they Rocked!

[video=youtube;qN5zw04WxCc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qN5zw04WxCc[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 24, 2014)

00 Choco Skunk and some DnB, Garage, Jungle...The Good Ol' Dayz...

[video=youtube;aaVeLelEJ1s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaVeLelEJ1s[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 24, 2014)

I Don't....

[video=youtube;vRH6R2NwQ4U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRH6R2NwQ4U[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 24, 2014)

Dj SY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[video=youtube;pXA7xUJL8SE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXA7xUJL8SE[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 26, 2014)

Man it's Quiet!

[video=youtube;PkAYv0MuVTE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkAYv0MuVTE[/video]

So lets make some Noise....

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 26, 2014)

Think I'm gonna have to Hook up with some peeps...days are getting LOOOoooong & BOOOooring...

[video=youtube;9ULkeCyeT-8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ULkeCyeT-8[/video]

Peace


----------



## greatbranch (Feb 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;gZB57b3lPQE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZB57b3lPQE[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 26, 2014)

Nice(Long) but Great Guitar skills....

[video=youtube;6JwWbM2VD1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JwWbM2VD1g[/video]

Peace


----------



## greatbranch (Feb 27, 2014)

cc2012 said:


> Nice(Long) but Great Guitar skills....
> 
> Peace


Love some blues too. The Stevie Ray thing, I was just glad to find one with decent sound. That is an actual CD that's out - I highly recommend it! 

I go to see BB every year that I can. I missed him last year - hope he does the tour one more time at least.


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 27, 2014)

greatbranch said:


> Love some blues too. The Stevie Ray thing, I was just glad to find one with decent sound. That is an actual CD that's out - I highly recommend it!


Yeah I know what you mean about Clips/Videos with good Quality sound..etc...sometimes I waste half hr or more Looking for a better version(Quality Wise) then the one that's at the top of the YouTube list..surprising really what Peeps think is OK quality for uploading...

Also dude, I'm not sure(was baked) but in my last Post I meant the Vid you had uploaded was Long but Cool....Didn't mean My clip if anyone thinks I'm mad and think 6:10 min is long....

LOL!



EDIT: I "was" Looking for a Good Quality(Sound) clip of Benson doing Last Train To Clarksville or Breezing...like his singing, but Love it when he just Jams on his Guitar......But most of the Uploaded Clips are Pants!!

[video=youtube;6jdH1T8hc9c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jdH1T8hc9c[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 27, 2014)

Just had to put this one up, loved the track years ago....but this Video just made me smile SOOooo much....Bit Like the Fleetwood Mac Pony one did...

[video=youtube;SXy6JElmgHU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXy6JElmgHU[/video]

Hope peeps enjoy if they not seen yet...

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 27, 2014)

Sorry about last Vid, just made me smile SOOoo much!!

[video=youtube;8UhSAG2ULT8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UhSAG2ULT8[/video]

Peace


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;Quyn6vwvBho]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Quyn6vwvBho[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;TLO_417fn_8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLO_417fn_8[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;pd63GVczu-8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pd63GVczu-8[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;af6Qf0Zpdi4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=af6Qf0Zpdi4[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;_qgkple874w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qgkple874w[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;lLJf9qJHR3E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLJf9qJHR3E[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;7TOpqNas2-4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TOpqNas2-4[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;vBecM3CQVD8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBecM3CQVD8[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 28, 2014)

*Roy Harper - How does it feel / dont you grieve*

[video=youtube;Ky3TFDATa6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ky3TFDATa6o[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;njrm3x9U9Dg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njrm3x9U9Dg[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;xxZyseZYGQc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxZyseZYGQc[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;cp97sSUh7tE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cp97sSUh7tE[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;gEQNAZGoZrw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEQNAZGoZrw&amp;feature=kp[/video]


----------



## Alpha & Omega (Feb 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;lnxky1Qzj5Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnxky1Qzj5Q[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 28, 2014)

Great selection of Tunes Alpha & Omega..

[video=youtube;esEdC0c3YI4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esEdC0c3YI4[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;TR3Vdo5etCQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TR3Vdo5etCQ[/video]

Gotta go take some Clones and water some ladies..

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 28, 2014)

Well one more..then going...

[video=youtube;6Ejga4kJUts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ejga4kJUts[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Feb 28, 2014)

Last 1 for tonight...a bit of Skunk!

[video=youtube;Zqe4NbLW7Ww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zqe4NbLW7Ww[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 1, 2014)

What a wonderful day, The Sun is shinning(UK) and I'm loving the S.G. Love Potion...Hmm Tasty!!!

[video=youtube;wRMrAQuccEo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRMrAQuccEo[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm in a happy Mood today? You watch some Fu%ker try n spoil it!

[video=youtube;oVBJ7MMM4-I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVBJ7MMM4-I[/video]

Peace



EDIT: Only 14 days and 17 hrs & 9 mins to go.......


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 1, 2014)

Nope been pretty good...so far...

[video=youtube;KUmZp8pR1uc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUmZp8pR1uc[/video]

If only she had been a Toker & just a Toker....


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 1, 2014)

Watched a movie about Joan & Cherie Currie other week...


* The Runaways

[video=youtube;M3T_xeoGES8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3T_xeoGES8&amp;feature=kp[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 1, 2014)

Meat Loaf IS Jack Black's Daddy???

[video=youtube;hJMUewVpB5Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJMUewVpB5Y#t=22[/video]

Peace

EDIT: Still F%@king Awesome!!!!


----------



## greatbranch (Mar 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;mDcDwLp2c5M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDcDwLp2c5M[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 2, 2014)

Booker T & The MG's - 

[video=youtube;OQgftmOeK_c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQgftmOeK_c[/video]

Peace


----------



## UNICRONLIVES (Mar 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;_RyyOdA_n6s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RyyOdA_n6s[/video]

how sad...14K views....


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 2, 2014)

enjoy!
[video=youtube;NL-8AAwWgmM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NL-8AAwWgmM[/video]


----------



## greatbranch (Mar 3, 2014)

OK - stop pandering...lol. You know you will get NO complaints out of me putting up some reggae.

I still think Steve Perry missed his TRUE calling 
[video=youtube;Bx0cDY_dkvk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bx0cDY_dkvk[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 3, 2014)

greatbranch said:


> OK - stop pandering...lol. You know you will get NO complaints out of me putting up some reggae.


u-roy is great. that whole album "dread in a babylon" is great, so is "natty rebel". believe it or not, he pointed me in the right direction with some peter tosh, king tubby and bullwackies all stars. (check out "creation dub" sometime, it'll blow your mind) and if you like that, continue your journey towards some creation rebel, their album is "starship africa", outta this world!

speaking of another cosmos, here's one that gets me lifted _any day_ of the week.... that is eddie hazel on guitar, only jimi hendrix is better. they'll never be anybody who can touch their levels of guitar insanity imho. both gone from this earth way too soon RIP.
[video=youtube;JOKn33-q4Ao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOKn33-q4Ao[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 3, 2014)

maybe a bit too heavy for some people, but i love throwing this on, lighting some incense and candles, closing the curtains and just trip outta my mind, sativa plants is what this was made for!
[video=youtube;kdBSTAw_cKY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdBSTAw_cKY[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 3, 2014)

maybe a bit too poppy for some...

[video=youtube;SNeDAdef8rc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNeDAdef8rc[/video]

Peace


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;vxVlN-LzIks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxVlN-LzIks[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;YEim1TS8H2w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEim1TS8H2w[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;56ZAUH4-5c4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56ZAUH4-5c4[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;OrZhdzGaPxo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrZhdzGaPxo[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 4, 2014)

i went to high school with this guy...
[video=youtube;Ykdk4SGBRgo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ykdk4SGBRgo[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;UABiI-gvV5E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UABiI-gvV5E[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 4, 2014)

The Commies are Comin!!!

[video=youtube;Cv5BYEOQYLo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cv5BYEOQYLo[/video]

NOOOOoooo Dobby Don't do it...


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 4, 2014)

Matt Farrell: It's a three-step... it's a three-step systematic attack on the entire national infrastructure. Okay, step one: take out all the transportation. Step two: the financial base and telecoms. Step three: You get rid of all the utilities. Gas, water, electric, nuclear. Pretty much anything that's run by computers which... which today is almost everything. So that's why they call it a fire sale, because everything must go......

[video=youtube;uU5trjpFus0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU5trjpFus0[/video]

Peace


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;hL4Y7WJpmLA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hL4Y7WJpmLA[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;KhWArBhPWu0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhWArBhPWu0[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;kTLWs1ZV_sE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTLWs1ZV_sE[/video]


----------



## greatbranch (Mar 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;QmSuvRR7oC4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmSuvRR7oC4[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;LdpMpfp-J_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdpMpfp-J_I[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 6, 2014)

Still raining here....

[video=youtube;h65XT4JHv1M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h65XT4JHv1M[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 6, 2014)

And I've got a god-damn Cold!!

[video=youtube;zS2lrVrd_tk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zS2lrVrd_tk[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 6, 2014)

Dolores and Jah Wobble...

[video=youtube;ZpgBKJ1LDog]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpgBKJ1LDog[/video]


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 6, 2014)

Don't forget to Feed your Head.

[video=youtube;WANNqr-vcx0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WANNqr-vcx0[/video]


----------



## greatbranch (Mar 6, 2014)

but of course...

[video=youtube;-kHYdhw-HyY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kHYdhw-HyY[/video]


----------



## iTrakRastaFred (Mar 6, 2014)

Music 2 SMOKE TO[youtube]0SJAEgVs2Ew[/youtube]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;3XqyGoE2Q4Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XqyGoE2Q4Y[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 6, 2014)

i listen to this dj set all the time, good to get faded to
[video=youtube;_qVAJBl8WTw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qVAJBl8WTw[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 6, 2014)

greatbranch said:


> but of course...


sure, why not....
[video=youtube;6gxqp8N7vB8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gxqp8N7vB8[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 6, 2014)

[video=youtube;U65X6WoaMZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U65X6WoaMZw[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 6, 2014)

last one for tonight, gotta go, the library is closing!! 
[video=youtube;-HNgIqKDC4Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HNgIqKDC4Q[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 7, 2014)

FEAR OF A GREEN PLANET!!
[video=youtube;Pw60N1GPg5Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pw60N1GPg5Y[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;cOM4no5C8EU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOM4no5C8EU[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;kTvKaLW5bu8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTvKaLW5bu8[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;9i2xVqXjvwY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9i2xVqXjvwY[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 10, 2014)

Love this Track, infact the whole Album just takes me away...

[video=youtube;XPd9be8R5bA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPd9be8R5bA[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 10, 2014)

Love these Guys too, though NOT a big a fan of Paul Simon as I used to be, He Sucked Big Time @ Glastonbury...just plugged his New album and played maybe 2 of his older stuff...talk about a Crowd pleaser > Went Down Like a Fart in a Space Station....

[video=youtube;Fmf9ZJ_Yn0A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fmf9ZJ_Yn0A[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 10, 2014)

Ladies & Gentlemen....Please put your HAN(d)S together...and stop burning so much Fossil Fuel!

[video=youtube;1WhhSBgd3KI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WhhSBgd3KI&amp;feature=kp[/video]

Peace


----------



## greatbranch (Mar 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;J4BT-AEr1J4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4BT-AEr1J4[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;RhUKB1DK3OE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhUKB1DK3OE[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 11, 2014)

Three days of Sunshine, Gotta be a record for the UK!

[video=youtube;1-ORJddr0QY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-ORJddr0QY&amp;feature=kp[/video]

You watch it piss it down now........


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 11, 2014)

Nope didn't rain  makes a refreshing change, going Cold again now the Sun going down...

[video=youtube;bjPqsDU0j2I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjPqsDU0j2I&amp;feature=kp[/video]

Off to check me Ladies and mist/breathe the Clones... 12/12 in the next couple of days...and I think my Green Love Potion showing some *New growth...so I think the Re-Veg might happen...Oh Happy Days(Didn't take cuttings) but will be able to now...and Flower her for a 2nd time....COOoool!!

Peace


----------



## tobinates559 (Mar 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;DUvFlKfEgpk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUvFlKfEgpk[/video]


New Age Smokers Anthem


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;IRVGmMqmjlc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRVGmMqmjlc[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;E_C5E9kO5rM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_C5E9kO5rM[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;XdmevPWZTRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdmevPWZTRg[/video]


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;m78VHT1fcdc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m78VHT1fcdc[/video]


----------



## greatbranch (Mar 11, 2014)

Sorry - fellas, it had to be done!
[video=youtube;RdGP9r1yElg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdGP9r1yElg[/video]


----------



## kinddiesel (Mar 11, 2014)

best music to smoke to. jimmy Hendrix . the best . his music is made for it . that guitar and some songs perfect combo being stoned out of your mind


----------



## greatbranch (Mar 11, 2014)

kinddiesel said:


> best music to smoke to. jimmy Hendrix . the best . his music is made for it . that guitar and some songs perfect combo being stoned out of your mind


If I am really baked, it freaks me out a little in surround sound - some of the noises.


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 12, 2014)

OMG!! We back online(R.I.U.) been trying ALL day!??

[video=youtube;xGE4dnrPPZQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGE4dnrPPZQ[/video]

WTF happened with R.I.U. 2day???

Peace

EDIT: PinkFloyd, Roger Waters, Vangelis, I love any music that Trips you out when baked...once I'm back on my feet again I will be getting a Surround Sound System...Miss listening to my Tunes through a good system....


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 12, 2014)

greatbranch said:


> If I am really baked, it freaks me out a little in surround sound - some of the noises.


no joke! jimi had a hard life growing up and it definitely shows in some of his song lyrics/compositions, for instance "hey joe" sounds like a chill song, but check out the lyrics sometime. and if you really wanna freak out sometime when you're feeling brave put on "and the gods made love", "third stone from the sun" back to back....


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 12, 2014)

Close your eyes and drift away.........

[video=youtube;ZY5tP9rf4Lo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZY5tP9rf4Lo[/video]

Peace


----------



## greatbranch (Mar 12, 2014)

cc2012 said:


> OMG!! We back online(R.I.U.) been trying ALL day!??
> 
> WTF happened with R.I.U. 2day???
> 
> ...


I might not always have television, but I will ALWAYS have surround sound! 

[video=youtube;TRqP52c0OLU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRqP52c0OLU[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 12, 2014)

Got writers Block? back when I've made a splif...

[video=youtube;qS35PVNzpOk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qS35PVNzpOk[/video]

Seriously mind went blank just listening to the last two Albums/Tracks....

PEacd

Got lazy f&*king Eye twitch???


----------



## greatbranch (Mar 13, 2014)

It's an inside joke...lol - CC will get it!!!

[video=youtube;jkDvZ2GlwsM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkDvZ2GlwsM[/video]


----------



## greatbranch (Mar 13, 2014)

OMG - this is f'n hilarious...

[video=youtube;-YCeIgt7hMs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YCeIgt7hMs[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 13, 2014)

greatbranch said:


> OMG - this is f'n hilarious...
> 
> [video=youtube;-YCeIgt7hMs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YCeIgt7hMs[/video]


Man that was Awesome!!! Like the Missus said "Best thing I've seen on the Net in time..."


Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;agVpq_XXRmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agVpq_XXRmU[/video]

Hey GB, You only supposed to Burn it after you've Cured it...

Soz m8 just messin

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 14, 2014)

Well it's gone in now....

[video=youtube;3w77U9CT_PQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3w77U9CT_PQ[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 14, 2014)

We Be Burning!!

[video=youtube;6DS7Lwr4Rl4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DS7Lwr4Rl4&amp;feature=kp[/video]

Main Tune Next...


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 14, 2014)

And...

[video=youtube;lgdouMqH3Xw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgdouMqH3Xw[/video]

Nipping home to check on the Ladies...


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 15, 2014)

Not to every ones taste...

[video=youtube;74LXx0wSqMI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74LXx0wSqMI[/video]

Sexy in many, many ways....IMO


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 15, 2014)

And IF anyone interested in her, This is the Concert that got Me into her...

[video=youtube;JdFCiOo-R-g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdFCiOo-R-g[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 15, 2014)

Last one, got check Leccy & Ladies then settle down for 2 hrs of Formula 1 

[video=youtube;qvuyYj5ROmk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvuyYj5ROmk[/video]

Peace Out


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 16, 2014)

OMG! What a Glorious Week We have had in the UK....

[video=youtube;nW_MJRscgHE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nW_MJRscgHE[/video]

If only I lived nr a Beach!

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh man wish is was Sunny Everyday!!

[video=youtube;Kr0tTbTbmVA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kr0tTbTbmVA[/video]

Mind when it's Harvest Time...for Me it is Sunny Everyday!


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 17, 2014)

Not feeling in the Mood for Pop OR Reggae....

[video=youtube;NRtvqT_wMeY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRtvqT_wMeY[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 17, 2014)

Next!

[video=youtube;LaNbsFRxslk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaNbsFRxslk[/video]

And 1 more.....


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 17, 2014)

Believe!

[video=youtube;Fb-3seZSQ_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fb-3seZSQ_Q[/video]

Peace


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 18, 2014)

[video=youtube;mjUkiCffyX0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjUkiCffyX0[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 18, 2014)

I remember when her 1st Album hit the charts...what a Breath of fresh air...

[video=youtube;mUhdDRt_R6E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUhdDRt_R6E[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 18, 2014)

Just one more...still know all the words...

[video=youtube;7rZbvi6Tj6E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rZbvi6Tj6E[/video]

Peace

I gotta get a Hi-Fi....


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 19, 2014)

If you don't think this is a great smokin' tune... you are dead to me.

[video=youtube;2SFt7JHwJeg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SFt7JHwJeg&amp;feature=kp[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 20, 2014)

Goin to check on My Ladies...

[video=youtube;r9uEtplq6CI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9uEtplq6CI[/video]

Peace


----------



## greatbranch (Mar 20, 2014)

Decent, but THIS is my favorite Tupac song... Don't be a helicopter parent, CC Do you smell something burning? 
[video=youtube;nkJA6SYwa94]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkJA6SYwa94[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 20, 2014)

Nah man, Not a Helicopter parent, I don't live with My Partner and Children(don't ask) But My Flat is only like 4 houses away from Her House so I'm never Far from My Ladies + with livin in the UK didn't want any Plants where My Partner or Kids live...

I don't really have a Fav with 2pac, My Brother and My eldest Son was well into his stuff at the time...I was more varied, Stoner, Prog Rock n Hippy Shit @ that point...just an age difference thing...

Though I did Digg B.I.G. & DMX quite a bit at one point...esp DMX was kinda the "Mood" I was in(for about 12months) used to start everyday with X gonna give it to ya...plus a few of his other Tracks

just found the Album cover!



This was My wake up Album for a fair while(was the end of a long term relationship, but with every door that closes another opens)

[video=youtube;WPEMqCOV9fk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPEMqCOV9fk[/video]

Played @ Volume(Had a decent Hi-Fi then) n My Neighbour hated me, though he was an annoying prick for years...so was kinda PayBack....


----------



## greatbranch (Mar 20, 2014)

Ah...see, I thought you meant your GREEN ladies...lol. Thought maybe you were checking, because you smelled something burning!


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 21, 2014)

Both tha Green Ladies and the Beautiful but mostly stressed (just joking) Ladies...(37) + (13) + (2) + tha Cat.....even tha Cats a Girl...I am seriously Outnumbered...Feel like a freaking Russian...More women than men in that Country...I mean IF they was pissed off enough and got it into their head I reckon they could overthrow the Gov and seize control? Go Pussy Riot!



[video=youtube;jGqrvn3q1oo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGqrvn3q1oo[/video]

Peace


----------



## Hookabelly (Mar 21, 2014)

This is working for me right now..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKI0d6TMlhM&feature=kp


----------



## greatbranch (Mar 22, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> This is working for me right now..


^^^^^^  ^^^^^^ Wow! Thanks for the trip down memory lane! - seriously. I haven't listened to that in a really long time. Great album.


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hookabelly said:


> This is working for me right now..






greatbranch said:


> ^^^^^^ View attachment 3030308 ^^^^^^ Wow! Thanks for the trip down memory lane! - seriously. I haven't listened to that in a really long time. Great album.


Man I reckon GB or Hookabelly OR vostok gotta be Like the OLDEST R.I.U. Members...

One for you OLD Folks

[video=youtube;RnOXkedBmRs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnOXkedBmRs[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 22, 2014)

Posted By Hookabelly, Why can't we post more than 1 Vid @ a time???

[video=youtube;cKI0d6TMlhM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKI0d6TMlhM&amp;feature=kp[/video]

OMG That track is as Old as Me...bit like R.I.U. Server!!! pre-486


----------



## greatbranch (Mar 22, 2014)

cc2012 said:


> Man I reckon GB or Hookabelly OR vostok gotta be Like the OLDEST R.I.U. Members...
> 
> One for you OLD Folks
> 
> ...


I am SURE I'm not the oldest geezer out here...I've still got flava...lol.
[video=youtube;lgxBHRDyniI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgxBHRDyniI[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 22, 2014)

More for you "Older Folks" on R.I.U.

[video=youtube;flbfCfJFGWM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flbfCfJFGWM&amp;index=4&amp;list=PLX9K1ieKYLkflJXh xZzYY0C60uKpVT-Ij[/video]

Something with a bit more Flava next...

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 22, 2014)

Gotta give Lappy to Daughter(Tj)...She is hovering in t'Bloody kitchen...last one for the Night..

[video=youtube;e11h73WhqK4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e11h73WhqK4[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 23, 2014)

Bit of Flava for GB ~

[video=youtube;TLGWQfK-6DY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLGWQfK-6DY[/video]

I'm a Grandad..so must be OLD Skool 2

Peace


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;m6yvxoHb9PQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6yvxoHb9PQ[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 24, 2014)

C'mon Guys/Gals where is everybody....?

[video=youtube;CdqoNKCCt7A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdqoNKCCt7A[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 28, 2014)

Man its SOOOOOooooo Quiet!!

[video=youtube;LoQYw49saqc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoQYw49saqc[/video]

Peace

F1 Weekend...Yay!


----------



## atxlsgun (Mar 28, 2014)

Lil keke 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Uw5UESiZW4

Sent from my C6606 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## greatbranch (Mar 28, 2014)

cc2012 said:


> Man its SOOOOOooooo Quiet!!
> 
> Peace
> 
> F1 Weekend...Yay!


Was worried about that whole malware thing - my computer lit up like a Christmas tree when I tried to go to the site this morning.


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 29, 2014)

I don't use any Protection for system, never had a Bad Virus(had to get rid of a few for Peeps, Last one being the UK Police Porn Cash Scam) and anyone that paid(Sorry but you gotta be Dumb as F*@k) My Uncle got this one and was panicking....Took Me about 2hrs to find and delete ALL tha Sorry Ass Virus/Trojan Files...



His version had WebCam turned on...which was Funny!! ~ Neat,but easy to do...

Only Problem for Me with this "Malware?" is Google Blocking ALL the Old R.I.U. Threads, which when I'm looking for Answers will always Look at(well I did when I could)

IMHO It's(not all) but mostly a Con...every year some *New AntiVirus Software...The Best! Only $99 to protect you Family from this that and the other...Always aimed at Windoze, and don't know if its still the same...but back in the Day...Any Updates you downloaded was pretty much gonna Screw up your system...

Answer: Linux

What with Captcha, Spammers and now "Malware" Jeez....IF don't sort out the site...SOOoon it won't be R.I.U. it will be R.I.P.

Rant over...

[video=youtube;mMrcYDrtjng]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMrcYDrtjng&amp;feature=kp[/video]

Peace



N God Damn Captcha can't even count!!!


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 29, 2014)

[video=youtube;pgifFdi8eio]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgifFdi8eio&amp;feature=kp[/video]

Where have ALL the peeps gone, O Yeah they ran off....

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm Bored, going to get stoned/Baked and think about D.I.Y. Clone Bubbler...Oh and Pot-on some Clones that have showed Roots...

[video=youtube;zvfD5rnkTws]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvfD5rnkTws[/video]

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 30, 2014)

[video=youtube;fNLhxKpfCnA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNLhxKpfCnA[/video]

Says it ALL....Oh R.I.U. what has happened to You....

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 30, 2014)

[video=youtube;aHN6AViJAvI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHN6AViJAvI[/video]

Mr Geldof take a bow...

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 30, 2014)

Ain't Nobody Home....

[video=youtube;_kGOAWnvyWA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kGOAWnvyWA&amp;feature=kp[/video]

Peace


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)

Ba, buh buh buh buh, ba ba.


----------



## greatbranch (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## greatbranch (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Bobo Zion (Jun 6, 2014)

Tirehu said:


> What awesome good music to listen too? Mellow and chill, not mainstream


Blessings And Greetings
Here's Our Latest Mix
Its Always 4-20 In Zion Volume #2
Play It Share It Download It Smoke To It
https://soundcloud.com/hottafyahpondem/its-always-420-in-zion-vol2


----------



## greatbranch (Aug 11, 2014)

and I don't like the Beatles....


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 13, 2014)

bong rippin music


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 13, 2014)




----------

